# Report: CDC scientist kept quiet about flu blunder



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-08-15-12-04-44

<<<The accident happened in January at the headquarters of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta. A lab scientist accidently mixed a deadly strain of bird flu with a tamer strain, and sent the mix to another CDC lab and to an outside lab in Athens, Georgia.
No one was sickened by bird flu. But unsuspecting scientists worked with the viral mix for months before it was discovered.>>>

Well this is just one more case, among a few lately. They should not wonder why people cringe, when they hear that we intentionally brought in Ebola patients. For some reason Jurassic Park comes to mind...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107290/quotes

Dr. Ian Malcolm: Don't you see the danger, John, inherent in what you're doing here?  Genetic power is the most awesome force the planet's ever seen, but you wield it like a kid that's found his dad's gun. 
Donald Gennaro: It's hardly appropriate to start hurling generalizations... 
Dr. Ian Malcolm: If I may... Um, I'll tell you the problem with the scientific power that you're using here, it didn't require any discipline to attain it. You read what others had done and you took the next step. You didn't earn the knowledge for yourselves, so you don't take any responsibility for it. You stood on the shoulders of geniuses to accomplish something as fast as you could, and before you even knew what you had, you patented it, and packaged it, and slapped it on a plastic lunchbox, and now...>>>
<<<

Well that sure seems like deja vu with some of the scientists I've read about lately.

http://www.goodreads.com/work/quotes/3376836-jurassic-park

"Life will find a way." 
― Michael Crichton, _ Jurassic Park _


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Fortuitous is a word I remember, and who says it was an accident :scratch

There are people that consider more than 500 million people are too many 
they are teaching and preaching this and some are of the mind to attempt 
to bring it about by any means and others consider it may be a natural order 
of things or a religious manifesto and Christians are going to be responsible.
in fact the powers that be have reports that skew the truth to that end.

Georgia Guide stones Agenda 21 and many others evil is lurking in every corner. beware.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

That could have killed half of the American people. If they do not fire both the scientist AND his supervisor they should fire the head of the CDC! That was absolutely inexcusable. A MEETING almost KILLED half the population of the United States! Wow! Shameful behavior...


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

nightwing said:


> ...There are people that consider more than 500 million people are too many they are teaching and preaching this and some
> Georgia Guide stones Agenda 21 and many others evil is lurking in every corner. beware...


The Book of Revelations addresses this to some extent that a third of mankind dies of pestilence (pandemics and plagues) a third remaining die from famine and a third of those survivors die from war and oppression. They'll get their Agenda 21, but death is indiscriminate and the elites can die just as soon as the proletariat.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

Nightwing, I have not ruled out mankind tinkering in this area. I know there are those who would like to see this happen, on a very large scale. Funny thing is, they always see it as unfortunate for others, not themselves. When you create, or tinker, with a full blown monster, you may get more than you bargained for. I know enough about Agenda 21. It is in the works, and I am very much against it. They want to pack people in cities, like sardines in a can. I am quite sure the elite won't have to be bothered by the crowded conditions of the peasant folks. Cities all across this country are on the path, as we speak. The ones who want this power over the little people, have some major control issues.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ents-at-bioterror-select-agent-labs/14140483/

Well it is good to see that someone is doing their homework, in the media. This is a definite eyebrow raiser!

<<<
More than 1,100 laboratory incidents involving bacteria, viruses and toxins that pose significant or bioterror risks to people and agriculture were reported to federal regulators during 2008 through 2012, government reports obtained by USA TODAY show.
More than half these incidents were serious enough that lab workers received medical evaluations or treatment, according to the reports. In five incidents, investigations confirmed that laboratory workers had been infected or sickened; all recovered.>>>


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

I figure the USA information is accurate because I have heard or read 
similar reports from other sources problem is I am not sure of the 
outcomes because we need names to check if these people have 
really recovered and back check the others I have little faith in 
government reporting.

I am just as sure much of this was under reported and or incidents were 
hushed with voluntary resignations and reassignments or even promotions 

I call it the "Waco effect" after Waco no one was fired for the death of many children in fact quite the opposite same at Ruby ridge every training 
simulation in shoot don't shoot scenarios were broken and an infant was shot to death, and the unarmed mother was the target if you read the 
report that is not what is in print.

Looked up the Waco "incident" berried in the very bottom and not even 
separated the children from the adults numbers.

History is written by the survivors or the winners David Koresh was the only one that had a warrant for his arrest the local sheriff said he could 
pick him up any time but the FED hates Christians so they planned to make an example out of them I know David was a total nut ball 
but when did that warrant a armed raid when it could have been avoided

it happened to a group in Oregon or Washington their arms were 
confiscated and they were restricted to have them as if 
being a member denied them their 2nd amendment rights.
Wait and see if being a member of any deemed anti American 
organization gets the members.

forgive me if I don't even believe the period at the end 
because I know it is a lie as later on we find out everything 
that proceeded it was a lie.

Every once and a while I look up past events find the reports 
read them when I need a real laugh.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

ETXgal said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ents-at-bioterror-select-agent-labs/14140483/
> 
> Well it is good to see that someone is doing their homework, in the media. This is a definite eyebrow raiser!
> 
> ...


See, not an issue!!! All recovered in five of who-knows-how-many-incidents. Keeping these deadly diseases/viruses/bacteria alive and trying to mutate them is important to protect you, the children, and if we do not do it, the terrorists win!!!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

nightwing said:


> Georgia Guide stones Agenda 21 and many others evil is lurking in every corner. beware.


This Agenda21?






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agenda_21


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, NaeKid, that is the one I was talking about. I forgot now the size of the units they wanted you to live in. Think about it this way, I've seen closets bigger, than what they think we are going to live in. There will be the peasants, and the elite. They will take away your rights, and your property. Most people have no idea what these deranged folks have in mind for us. I am glad you posted the video. I highly recommend reading about this, and seeing this video is a great start.


----------

